# Midwest Cigar Summit!!!!!!!!!



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Well Lucas Woith put on another great event this year. The weather was perfect, the food was great, the Jack Daniels Tasting was great, Gene Arganese was in attendance as well as some of our awesome board members. Chris and Megan from Chicagoland, John Rider from Iowa, and John Pawloski for St. Louis, MO, Monkey Dan from Illinois. It was a fine day and my wife and I enjoyed it tremendously. Gene Arganese talked of the grand plans he has for next year as well. If you missed it you need to put it on the calendar for 2009. The last picture is of the MIDWEST MOB, L to R, Chris, Monkey Dan, Lucas, Myself, Gene Arganese,John Rider and John Pawloski. Enjoy Flint


----------



## drscholl14 (Oct 14, 2006)

Man, that looks like a great time! Next year I will have to come out to this event. I wish I would have known about it sooner. Glad you guys had a great time!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm still kicking myself that I didn't head down there :brick: 

Looks like it was a great time.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

that is awesome right there, that truly looked like a great time


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great hit!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looked like a great time!!!


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks like a great time cool pics


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Now there are some heavyweights in the industry 

Sweet


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

hmm... missed the boat on that one, I didn't even realize that it was in the works  maybe next year....


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Looks like a good time was had. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Now that is how the hurfs should be great get togethers...


----------



## JPawloski-cl (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg and Lucas did an amazing job with this event--one of the finest cigar events I have ever been too!!! Everybody from the midwest should make it a point to be there. Could not ask for a nicer group of people, the food was great, great cigars in abundance, and a wonderful laid back atmosphere. My only complaint is I had to miss the scotch and whiskey tastings. Also, am kicking myself for not getting the night before as I heard great things about the Arganese event. Also, lots of great giveways. If you love cigars (I assume if you are on this site you do) You need to be at this event. Great job Greg and Lucas, keep up the good work.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

any herf is a good herf. I wish I was there and not at work


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Man, that looks like a great herf!! Nice, very nice!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## MonkeyDan (Aug 3, 2007)

It was a blast! Thanks to Big Luke and his dad for putting the event together. Not only was Gene Arganese there promoting the ML and CL3, but we also had Senor Robero Juarez from Bravo cigar there promoting his new line of Colombian Gold. An all Colombian Puro.

It was great time!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice herf


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great pics


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks like a great time.


----------

